# Seven Points Mudfest - June 18th - Seven Points, TX



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I received an email inviting Tx4wd to attend this event. It is in the small town of Seven Points, TX. This might be more appealing to the Tyler/Dallas/Fort Worth area folks, since it's closer to them. But I decided to share the info with all of you since it involves ATV's also. but here's the info.. 

Hosted by K & W Promotions - http://www.kandwpromotions.webs.com/

We are hosting a Mud Fest & Concert on June 18, 2011 in Seven Points, Texas benefiting the Fire & Rescue Team. We need all the 4x4 Trucks & ATVs to come out and compete in the Mud Fest. Entry fee is FREE for all 4x4 Truck & ATV owners and is FREE for the drivers of Truck or ATV only. First place winner gets $100 cash and trophy and second place gets a trophy. I have attached an entry form to this email for the Truck & ATV owners for entrance in the contest. There will be all kinds of vendors and kids games as well. Just a good old family day out to have fun. For more INFO call 903.246.6468 or 903.461.3694. 

Address:
Seven Points City Hall
428 E. Cedar Creek Pkwy
Seven Points, TX 75143



















Rachel Stacy---&---Dale Riley


----------

